# RedSea test Kits



## rsisvixen (Jun 16, 2014)

I am looking for the Marine Care Test Kit, by RedSea. Are there any retailers that carry it? I can't even seem to find it at any online places in Canada.


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

IPU has them on special last i checked.

King Ed also has them


----------

